# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Πρόβλημα μη ψύξης σε συντήρηση ψυγείου Bosch No Frost KDN30X00/02

## Georgeboro

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλημέρα σας. Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τη συντήρηση του ψυγείου μου Bosch No Frost  KDN30X00/02, η όποια δεν παράγει ψύξη σε αντίθεση με τη κατάψυξη όπου λειτούργει υποδειγματικά τεχνικός που το είδε μου είπε ότι πιάνει πάγο στη στο κάτω μέρος της κατάψυξης και αυτός με τη σειρά του εμποδίζει την κυκλοφορία του αέρα με συνέπεια η συντήρηση να μην κρυώνει. Στη συνεχεία έκανε μια γρήγορη απόψυξη λιώνοντας το πάγο (με μπιστολάκι για την ακρίβεια) και το ψυγείο δηλαδή η συντήρηση λειτούργησε για μια εβδομάδα περίπου και μετά ξαναέκανε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Σε επομένη επίσκεψη του απεφάνθη ότι μάλλον είναι θέμα πλακέτας. Απογοητευμένος τηλεφωνώ για δεύτερη άποψη και σε άλλο τεχνικό όπου από την εμπειρία του με παρόμοια περίπτωση μου είπε μάλλον είναι θέμα αντικατάστασης πλακέτας. Αξίζει να μπω στη διαδικασία αυτή; Το ψυγείο είναι έξι ετών. Σημείωση ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί κανονικά 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά
Γιώργος

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτό το θέμα το έχεις δει;

----------


## Georgeboro

Ναι το είδα.Αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως να προχωρήσω. Να κάνω μια απόψυξη 24ωρη που δεν είχα κάνει;

----------


## nyannaco

Φυσικά και να κάνεις.

----------


## CENTRALCLIMA

Φιλε Γιωργο τα νεα μοντελα σε αυτα τα λιτρα εχουν κοστος 450/500 ευρω 
η αλλαγη πλακετας περιπου με τα εργατικα  160/200 
πιστευω οτι ειναι ωρα για αλλαγη του

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν είναι λογικό όμως να δεχόμαστε ότι η ωφέλιμη ζωή ενός ψυγείου είναι μόνο 6 χρόνια, και μάλιστα από κατασκευαστή πουτ θέλει να λέγεται και ποιοτικός.

Επί της ουσίας, εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι όλη η σειρά KDxxxxxx, είτε Siemens είναι, είτε Bosch είτε Pitsos (η αντίστοιχη σειρά PK, νομίζω) έχει πρόβλημα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, από κακό σχεδιασμό, και θα είχα την απαίτηση από την εταιρεία να "ανακαλέσει" τις συσκευές και να αποκαταστήσει το πρόβλημα. Εγω΄ήμουν τυχερός που μου προέκυψε εντός ςγγύησης και το έφταξαν με αντικατάσταση της αντίστασης απόψυξης με ανασχεδιασμένη.

Οσον αφορά το πρόβλημα του Γιώργου, τώρα, νομίζω ότι είναι πρόωρο να πάει σε αλλαγή πλακέτας πριν ελεγχθεί και επιβεβαιωθεί ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται όντως εκεί, δεδομένης της προϊστορίας της σειράς.

----------

Thirio (30-05-22)

----------


## konman

Η πλακετα στοιχιζει 50,34€ αλλα δεν αλλαζουμε ποτε την πλακετα χωρις 
να κανει ενα ελεγχο σε καποια μερη του ψυγειου.
Πρωτα απο ολα θα πρεπει να δει αν η υδρορροη ειναι βουλωμενει,
να ελέγξει την αντιστασει και την θερμοασφαλεια αν δουλευουν, 
αν ειναι ενταξει τοτε αλλαζει το NTC και το δοκιμαζει, αν ξανακανει παγους τοτε
αλλαζει την πλακετα.
  (πολλες εταιρειες αλλαζουν ταυτοχρονα NTC και πλακετα για να γλιτωνουν την ταλαιπωρια.)

----------


## Georgeboro

Φίλε Μάνο έφερα τεχνικό 2 φορές.Επισης πήρα τη γνώμη και από έναν άλλο τεχνικό.Που βρήκες την πλακέτα 50,34 Ευρώ;Επειδή σε καταστήματα που κοίταξα κοστίζει από 160-180 Ευρώ.Την υδροροή την κοίταξε όπως και την αντίσταση.Απλά ο τεχνικός  έκανε μια γρήγορη απόψυξη με πιστολάκι.Μετα απο μια εβδομάδα μου ξαναέπιασε πάγο.Να παραθέσω οτι δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ γενική απόψυξη το ψυγείο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Να παραθέσω οτι δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ γενική απόψυξη το ψυγείο.


Κάνε μια φορά το χρόνο όπως και να έχει. Και τώρα με μια καλή αποψυξη μπορεί να στρώσει (ενδέχεται η πλακέτα να μην έχει τίποτα).

----------


## Georgeboro

Φίλε Νίκο,αγαπητοί φίλοι.Εκανα απόψυξη πανω απο 24 ώρες και με το που το έβαλα λειτουργεί ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ και η συντήρηση και η κατάψυξη.Βέβαια να τονίσω ότι συχνά πυκνά κάνει κάτι θορύβους σαν Κρακ Κρακ (συγνώμη για το αστείο του πράγματος αλλά έτσι κάνει).Μου το έκανε κάποιες φορές και στο παρελθόν. Εχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι;Το θέμα είναι να περάσει την εβδομάδα από την ημέρα που το κάναμε απόψυξη και να δουλέψει κανονικά!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## konman

> Βέβαια να τονίσω ότι συχνά πυκνά κάνει κάτι θορύβους σαν Κρακ Κρακ (συγνώμη για το αστείο του πράγματος αλλά έτσι κάνει).


Διαβασε τις οδηγιες χρησης σελ 45

----------


## petrostri

Φίλε Γιώργο,
το πρόβλημά σου είναι τυπικό... και η λύση σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πολύ απλή. Τα ψυγεία μαζεύουν νερό στη κατάψυξη και έχουν υδροροή στο πίσω μέρος όπου διοχετεύουν το νερό σε δοχείο πάνω από το μοτέρ το οποίο στη συνέχεια εξατμίζεται από τη θερμοκρασία του μοτέρ. Για να λειτουργήσει αυτή η απλή τεχνική το ψυγείο αρκεί να έχει μια μικρή κλήση προς τα πίσω. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση το νερό μαζεύεται μπροστά, παγώνει και κλείνει τη δίοδο του ψυχρού αέρα προς στη συντήρηση. Αυτό που χρειάζεται να κάνεις πέρα από τη κλήση του ψυγείου είναι να κάνεις μια καλή απόψυξη για 48 ώρες!!! Δε λειώνει εύκολα ο πάγος!!! Στη περίπτωση σου - αν οφείλεται σε αυτό το λόγο, μπορείς να κάνεις πρώτα το εξεις τεστ: Άνοιξε τη πόρτα της συντήρησης. Αν έχει σωστή κλήση το ψυγείο θα πρέπει η πόρτα να κλείσει μόνη της χωρίς να τη σπρώξεις. Αν δεν έχει θα αντιμετωπίζει πολύ συχνά αυτό το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις. Πρακτικά στα καινούργια ψυγεία δε χρειάζεται απόψυξη.

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που οι τεχνικοί των εταιρειών δε σας συμβουλεύουν σωστά.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (07-03-16)

----------


## Georgeboro

Φίλε Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου.Το ψυγείο το έκανα απόψυξη περίπου 40 ώρες.Σιγουρεύτηκα οτι δεν είχε πάγο και μετά το έβαλα μπροστά.Σχετικά με το θέμα της κλίσης εσύ προτείνεις να βάλω ένα τακάκι και να του δώσω μια μικρή κλίση προς τα πίσω;Εγώ έλεγα να το αφήσω να δώ πως θα μου πάει μια βδομάδα.Σχετικά με το θέμα της πλακέτας εσύ τι λες;

----------


## nyannaco

> Σχετικά με το θέμα της κλίσης εσύ προτείνεις να βάλω ένα τακάκι και να του δώσω μια μικρή κλίση προς τα πίσω;Εγώ έλεγα να το αφήσω να δώ πως θα μου πάει μια βδομάδα.


Δεν χρειάζεται τακάκι, τα μπροστινά πόδια είναι ρυθμιζόμενα. Κάνε το άμεσα, μην περιμένεις.

----------


## nyannaco

> Πρακτικά στα καινούργια ψυγεία δε χρειάζεται απόψυξη.


Των άλλων κατασκευαστών ίσως, του ομίλου Bosch/Siemens απ'ότι φαίνετια χρειάζονται.

----------


## konman

> Των άλλων κατασκευαστών ίσως, του ομίλου Bosch/Siemens απ'ότι φαίνετια χρειάζονται.


Μια φορα το χρονο για 24 ωρες θελουν ολα τα no frost.

----------


## nyannaco

Το 18 ετών Samsung μου έχει πάει και πενταετία χωρίς και αδιαμαρτύρητα.

----------


## konman

> Το 18 ετών Samsung μου έχει πάει και πενταετία χωρίς και αδιαμαρτύρητα.



Παρε ενα καινουργιο Samsung να δεις τη διαφορα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Παρε ενα καινουργιο Samsung να δεις τη διαφορα.


Πήρα, τώρα κοντεύει να χρονίσει. Τί υπονοείς ότι θα δω δηλαδή;

----------


## konman

> Πήρα, τώρα κοντεύει να χρονίσει. Τί υπονοείς ότι θα δω δηλαδή;


τα καινουργια χρειαζονται αποψυξη καθε χρονο ενω τα παλια αντεχουν πιο πολυ.

----------


## Georgeboro

Δυστυχώς ξανά εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα μη ψύξης στη συντήρηση!Καμιά ιδέα;Εκανα απόψυξη που είχαμε πει,σήκωσα το μπροστινό μέρος ωστε τα νερά να φεύγουν προς τα πίσω.Η κατάψυξη δουλεύει κανονικά!Εαν υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση θα το εκτιμούσα!

----------

